# internet-verbindung über nacht &quot;weg&quot;



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*

tach leute

also ich habe folgendes problem...

gegen 17uhr verliess ich gestern mein haus und kam gegen 4 uhr wieder und hatte kein internet mehr.
nun habe ich mittlerweile probiert kabel umzustecken zum router (fritzbox) und am pc, also andere lankarte, es hat aber auch nicht geholfen.
zum router kann ich ganz normal connecten und ich kriege auch eine ip zugewiesen und bei ipconfig wird die fritzbox als gateway angezeigt.
firewall zu deaktivieren half nicht, windows firewall ist sowieso deaktiviert.
in der netzwerkumgebung wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt, dass eine internetverbindung bestehe, was vorher aber der fall war.
systemwiederherstellung von gestern morgen 5uhr hat auch nicht geholfen.
auch das anschliessen des fritz wlan sticks hat nicht geholfen, der kriegt zwar eine verbindung zur box, aber internet funktioniert trotzdem nicht

aber der 2. pc hat immernoch ganz normal internet, dieser geht aber auch über wlan ins internet und nicht über kabel, wie es an meinem pc der fall ist.

weiss jemand rat, woran das liegen könnte oder was meine eltern da irgendwie umgestellt haben könnten, dass der pc keine internetverbindung mehr aufbauen kann?


----------



## fiumpf (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*

Wenn du ne Verbindung zur Box hast:

Schau mal ob die Power-LED leuchtet oder blinkt. Falls sie leuchtet liegt DSL an. In diesem Falle geh auf die Ereignisanzeige der Box und schau ob du nen PPPoE-Fehler hast.

Ansonsten Verkablung überprüfen und Firmware aktualisieren, was dir vor allem bei Syncronisationsabbrüchen weiterhelfen kann.

Ach ja, falls die Power-LED blinkt:
Ruf bei deinem Provider an wo dein Netzanschluss liegt und melde die Störung.


----------



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*

neuste firmware ist drauf
und dsl ist ja auch ganz normal da, power led leuchtet und blinkt nicht. am anderen pc hier, der über wlan verbunden ist, weil der nen stockwerk tiefer steht, funktioniert ja das internet ganz normal.

mittlerweile habe ich übrigens festgestellt, dass ich unaufgelöste hosts, also www.google.de oder sowas nicht pingen kann, wenn ich aber die ip eingebe, so kann ich diese pingen oO


----------



## fiumpf (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*

Ist bei deinen Diensten der DNS-Client gestartet?


----------



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				fiumpf am 22.03.2008 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei deinen Diensten der DNS-Client gestartet?



ja ist er


----------



## Mothman (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*

Vielleicht ist ja bei deiner Fritzbox sowas wie eine automatische Nachttrennung vom Netz aktiviert.   
Hattest du denn sonst normalerweise nachts Internet?


----------



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Mothman am 22.03.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist ja bei deiner Fritzbox sowas wie eine automatische Nachttrennung vom Netz aktiviert.
> Hattest du denn sonst normalerweise nachts Internet?



ne die ist nicht aktiviert und normal habe ich auch nachts internet...

ausserdem bin ich ja auch gerade am pc von meinem bruder on, der über wlan zum router verbunden ist, und bei dem funktioniert es ganz normal :/


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Targhas am 22.03.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 22.03.2008 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du beim modem/router schon mal alles absteckt und wieder dran, also alle kabel, auch strom?


----------



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Herbboy am 22.03.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Targhas am 22.03.2008 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, habe ich schon... aber dann würde auch bei meinem bruder kein internet funktionieren...

übrigens scheint das problem wohl beim auflösen zu liegen. ich kann ips direkt pingen, aber nicht unaufgelöst. tcp/ip treiber deinstallieren und neu installieren hat auch nicht geholfen :/


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Targhas am 22.03.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, habe ich schon... aber dann würde auch bei meinem bruder kein internet funktionieren...


 wie jetzt? ist doch egal, ob der die 2-3 minuten kein intrnet hat...


----------



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Herbboy am 22.03.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Targhas am 22.03.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, ich meine aber auch eher, wenn es daran liegen würde, dann hätte auch er kein internet


----------



## Solon25 (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein ähnliches Problem unter Vista. Hatte nur Lokalen Zugriff. Gegen Mittag online, PC ausgemacht, am Abend dann dieser Fehler.

Resette mal den Router oder mach kurz den Strom davon aus, warte 5 Min. bis er sich wieder Synchronisiert hat und versuch nochmal on zu gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Targhas am 22.03.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 22.03.2008 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, es kann ja sein, dass aus irgendwelchen gründen die verwaltung über kabel nen hau weg hat, über WLAN aber nicht. also mal, wie auch solon25 schreibt, für ein paar minuten den router aus, alle kabel mal raus und neu rein.

wenn es dann nicht geht: den PC/notebook deines bruders mal per kabel anschließen - wenn das geht, dann liegt das prob an deinem PC. wenn das aber auch nicht geht, dann hat der router ggf. nen defekt, oder man muss den mal resetten und alles neu konfugurieren.


----------



## Targhas (22. März 2008)

*AW: internet-verbindung über nacht "weg"*



			
				Herbboy am 22.03.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Targhas am 22.03.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es liegt definitv an meinem PC... Wenn ich von meinem PC über Wlan connecten will, kriege ich auch kein Internet und kann nur zur fritzbox connecten


----------

